# Goggles: Smith I/O vs Electric EG2 vs ?



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

I'm in the market for some new googles...I've currently got a pair of Smith Prodigys, that generally work pretty well, but honestly the lense is too dark, and sucks for flat light and worthless for night time.

Since I'm CO, we do get the full gambit of weather (and at times in a single day)...so I have a few options...get new lenses for the existing frames, or get all new goggles.

The additional requirements are I have a larger/wider face, so I don't want foam in my eyes- heh; and fogging can be a big issue for me, so really good anti-fog is important.

I tried a pair of Oakley A-Frames and frankly just wasn't impressed...more so with the anti-fog aspect than anything.

So with all of this information, I'm liking the Electric EG2s and the Smith I/Os (I tried them on and size is fine).

I don't mind spending the money if it's a quality product, and does an awesome job.

From my understanding, the Sensor Mirror and Ignitor Mirror that come with the I/Os are excellent lenses, and it seems like they would cover most any condition between the two of them. Is this correct?

Additionally, I've looked at a Rose lense for the EG2s.

Now from a price perspective, just buying new lenses for my Prodigy's is obviously the cheapest option (I was thinking Ignitor and Sensor, but open to other options)...then it would be buying the I/Os at about $140ish...and then the EG2s would be more if I need to buy another lense

Please let me know your thoughts...admittedly, I'm a little biased towards Smith, just that they're what I've owned in the past, and I've generally been really happy with the way they hold up, and that they don't fog much in general.

If there is a 'universal' lens/color etc that handles absolutely everything, let me know too! 

Thanks!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I was wearing 2 pair of spy soldiers. One with a dark mirror lens, for bright sunny days, and one with a bronze lens for low light conditions. I bought the EG2's with the silver mirror lens and it isn't close to as dark as the Spy's dark lens so I can wear it in many more conditions. I haven't had to pull out the low light spy's since I've had them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Smith's Sensor Mirror is the ultimate do-everything-all-day-and-all night lens.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the i/o's are pretty sweet looking too lol..


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> Smith's Sensor Mirror is the ultimate do-everything-all-day-and-all night lens.


Even for bright sunny days? If it really is *that* versatile, I may just order that for my prodigy's- thoughts?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

It's not the greatest for a bright sunny day (but it's not like you're looking through a clear lens).

If your typical riding day goes from 9-3, then go with Ignitor Mirror.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Eh- it varies, and more often, I'd like to do night skiing, or there gets to be cloud cover/flat light....will the ignitor handle that? or too dark?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ignitor Mirror will be too dark for any real night riding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd go with the I/O's. I had Electrics before and they fogged too much. I don't have experience with Smith lenses though so can't comment on that. I have two pairs of Anons and I really like them. My Figments have a red solex and its awesome for every light condition. And I've had nothing close to the anti-fog of Anons.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

are the I/O's larger than the Prodigy? Looking for some goggles and cant decide.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like your Smith's are on gearengine for 50% off for another 8 minutes: GearEngine.com


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

jimmerjammermrk said:


> Looks like your Smith's are on gearengine for 50% off for another 8 minutes: GearEngine.com


damnit...missed it lol


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Tuan209 said:


> are the I/O's larger than the Prodigy? Looking for some goggles and cant decide.


from a widthness perspective, I don't think so, but I have a really wide face, and the I/Os still fit...so even though they aren't 'as' wide, they are still pretty wide.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If wide is what you're looking for then EG2's ftw


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Edvard_Grieg said:


> from a widthness perspective, I don't think so, but I have a really wide face, and the I/Os still fit...so even though they aren't 'as' wide, they are still pretty wide.




Thanks. So are the I/O size wise comparable to the Phenom or even the Oakley Crowbars? I tried on the Prodigy at a local shop and they were a little big on me.


----------



## Edvard_Grieg (Jan 3, 2009)

Tuan209 said:


> Thanks. So are the I/O size wise comparable to the Phenom or even the Oakley Crowbars? I tried on the Prodigy at a local shop and they were a little big on me.


Not positive compared to the Phenom or Crowbar, but similar to the A-Frames...I don't remember the Crowbars fitting me well (too small IIRC)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Keep an eye on Tramdock, they had Smith I/O on for 59.99 earlier... I bougha a pair, even with the $30 shipping to Canada, they are way cheaper than I can get them here.


----------

